# Battery-Propane Tank Cover



## Fritz

Hey folks - Recently bought a 2004 21RS and the guy had lost the plastic cover for the battery/propoane tanks. Anyone know the best place to find a replacement? Or maybe some of you have modified your own cover? The guy I purchased it from said it was pretty cheesy anyways, but I wouldn't know because I haven't seen one before. Thanks!


----------



## wolverine

My cover on my 2004 21RS broke apart a few years ago and I have never replaced it. I tried a soft cover and it only lasted one trip, because it was rubbing on the brackets for the weight distributing hitch.


----------



## Just Add Dirt

Fritz said:


> Hey folks - Recently bought a 2004 21RS and the guy had lost the plastic cover for the battery/propoane tanks. Anyone know the best place to find a replacement? Or maybe some of you have modified your own cover? The guy I purchased it from said it was pretty cheesy anyways, but I wouldn't know because I haven't seen one before. Thanks!


Before I sold my outback 28KRS and I had converted the tongue area to 2-20# cylinders, and used a soft cover for the tanks. I moved the mount for the tanks about 6" forward and used all-thread to hold them. A double 20# soft tank cover is about $30. I still have the old shroud in a junk pile; the keepers kept breaking so I took it off permanantly. It loooked a whole lot nicer with the clean white soft cover than the dingy plastic shroud.


----------



## marker

The front cover is not as cheezy as one poster said IMO, but there is one issue that makes it cheezy. The air turbulance up under the cover must be real bad as I have had to reattach the tie down straps almost every pit stop on trips.

I solved this problem by installing plastic under the A frame so air at 60 mph is not trying to lift the cover off.

This was discussed under a previous post a long time ago and someone suggested that it was a concern to close the area off entirely given the propane was under there. I went back and drilled a few 2" holes in the bottom and a couple on the cover so their is air movement underway or stopped. Since installing the under cover, the propance tank cover stays put and I have never had to refaten the stras underway and they have lasted for a couple of year now, although they seem to be affected by sun damage and may have to replace in the future.

Doesn't solve your current problem I know, but if you can find a replacement cover, then I suggest this cheap mod.

There may be some pics links on my signature.

Cheers,


----------



## thefulminator

marker said:


> The front cover is not as cheezy as one poster said IMO, but there is one issue that makes it cheezy. The air turbulance up under the cover must be real bad as I have had to reattach the tie down straps almost every pit stop on trips.
> 
> I solved this problem by installing plastic under the A frame so air at 60 mph is not trying to lift the cover off.
> 
> This was discussed under a previous post a long time ago and someone suggested that it was a concern to close the area off entirely given the propane was under there. I went back and drilled a few 2" holes in the bottom and a couple on the cover so their is air movement underway or stopped. Since installing the under cover, the propance tank cover stays put and I have never had to refaten the stras underway and they have lasted for a couple of year now, although they seem to be affected by sun damage and may have to replace in the future.
> 
> Doesn't solve your current problem I know, but if you can find a replacement cover, then I suggest this cheap mod.
> 
> There may be some pics links on my signature.
> 
> Cheers,


Adding a floor to the tongue area makes a big difference. I put one in a couple years ago and haven't had any of the tie downs break or come loose since.


----------

